# Look 595 Ultra vs Specialized Tarmac



## ericp

Hi all,

I'm looking to get either the Look 595 Ultra or Specialized Tarmac or Roubaix.
I'm a 220lb sprinter. Put 9,000 miles on my Calfee Tetra Pro last year. And may do some races this year. I want something stiff for sprinting, but I also do century rides, so I want some comfort. Any opinions?

thanks,


----------



## locomotive1

I just got a 595 origin last month. Can hardly imagine anything ridring, sprinting or climbing better than this thing. I weigh in at 197. at 220 you should go for the 595 ultra. A bit stiffer than the origin and from my research..i did a lot...only slightly less comfptable. That being said my origin is very comfy. I've had a couple of Look's and they make a great high quality product.


----------



## ericp

Thanks locomotive1,

I'm leaning towards the Look 595 Ultra. What crank/BB combo are you using? I'm thinking of staying with Dura Ace since my Zipp 404's are set for it, but I see a few carbon cranksets out there. I'm not sure I should go for the carbon cranks with my weight.

thanks


----------



## locomotive1

I have a Record/Chorus combo setup on my frame. My Chorus cabon cranks are superb. I love em. But then there are a few super stif cranksets out there. To me Campy just loks better. Read my "50% will be pissed htread>


----------



## ericp

Sweet Ride!! I'm checking out the FSA K-Force Lite Ceramic Crank w BB here.
I love the integrated seat post too.


----------



## locomotive1

Ya know, I just got to tell ya I was oh so nervous to take this thing out on the Saturday training ride. 40 or more riders...yikes..get away from my bike! I think I may use my other Look on these rides and ride the 595 with friends. No way I could buy another if I crashed it. If you can afford to race a new Look 595 that's great. But if I were still racing, I would lower my price range on a racing frame


----------



## ericp

*My New Baby*

Just got it yesterday and went out for a second ride to test it out.
It's a rocket!! Smoother ride than my Calfee Tetra Pro. It's awesome!!    
15.7 lbs. with everything you see here except the Polar computer and bag.









Frame size: Large
Group: Campy Record
Saddle: Fizik Arione Carbon Rails
Pedals: Look Keo HM Ti
Bar: Easton EC90
Stem: FSA OS115
Wheels: Zipp 404 Clydesdale
Bottle Cages: Serfas carbon


----------



## WBC

*Nice color combo*

Looks fantastic. I'm still waiting for my white one to come in. 

WBC


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Eric*

Very nice ride! Out of curiousity, how tall are you? I'm a hair over 5'10" and fit in between a large and a medium. I'm leaning towards the medium but...

I'm also considering the 585 or 585 Ultra. I like the white paint job but your looks awesome.


----------



## oneslowmofo

Eric - is there any way you could post am up close shot of the tubing? I've been wondering what the tube finish looks like with the Uni-Directional carbon wrap.


----------



## ericp

I'm 6' 1", 225 lbs. This ride is stiff and perfect for me. I have to say it's the best bike I've ridden ever. Smooth ride and stiff in the right places. I won the sprint today with it!!!


----------



## oneslowmofo

Thanks Eric. I'm debating between the 585 Ultra and the 595. I like the finish. It reminds me of the finish of a Parlee that I owned a couple of years ago.:thumbsup: 

The ISP is the sticking point. For resale, it might make it tougher. Being a realist, I tend not to keep frames for more than a couple of years.


----------



## colnago_ed

very nice, I am still waiting for my handle bar to come & complete the bike :mad2: :mad2: 

BTW, I got the same one as yours  but in size small


----------



## Scotland Boy

oneslowmofo said:


> Very nice ride! Out of curiousity, how tall are you? I'm a hair over 5'10" and fit in between a large and a medium. I'm leaning towards the medium but...


I am 5'10.5" and had the same dilema as you. I chose the large size cause I have a long back and use a 120mm stem. If I had chosen the medium, I would have needed a 130mm stem and I thought that would look too long on the smaller frame. Everyone is different though. I would get measured up or do a test ride if you can. Or Look could maybe do a 55 top tube frame size?

SB


----------



## uscsig51

What are your overall measurements that lead you to a "Large"?


----------

